#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Huwelijksnacht----> Voor de heren!

## Sou

Ja sorry. Hier gaat ie weer.


Getrouwd, maar je vrouw wil niet op de huwelijksnacht....wat doe je?




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## LiaCarina

_Ik wil wel hoor_

----------


## sienia

Een topic die over sex gaat, zou je dat nou wel doen?

Wie wacht er tegenwoordig nog tot de huwelijksnacht?

----------


## Joesoef

Ze wil niet op de huwelijksnacht, ze wil een paar dagen er voor.

Gelijk heeft ze. Zo een wip na al dat gefeest en gedoe geeft alleen maar stress.

----------


## Suavito

nou joesoef ik dacht absoluut niet aan een paar dagen van te voren, maar meer aan de volgende dag. als ze wat is uitgerust :stout: 

is toch veel beter? wat heb je aan een vermoeide vrouw in bed?

----------


## Timoesh

Red Bull geeft je vleugels  :grote grijns:

----------


## rambo

_[edit]

Ewa....wat wilde ik ook al weer vertellen? O ja...ik kan begrijpen dat een vrouw geen zin heeft. Na paar dagen te hebben gefeest, is ze wel moe. Het enige waar ze dan naar verlangt is 'slapen'. Dus mannen....'take it eas! En heb geduld in zulke 'moeilijke' tijden!'_  

Rambo  :rambo:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Suavito_ 
> *nou joesoef ik dacht absoluut niet aan een paar dagen van te voren, maar meer aan de volgende dag. als ze wat is uitgerust
> 
> is toch veel beter? wat heb je aan een vermoeide vrouw in bed?*


Het een sluit het ander niet uit. Als je verliefd bent dan nak je elke dag. Tenzij je veel te moe bent...........

----------


## taouanza

Wil ze niet?!
Dan is ze vast geen maagd, de slet! :Mad:

----------


## Pixelshade

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Wil ze niet?!
> Dan is ze vast geen maagd, de slet!*


jij hebt ze door  :duim:

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door sou_ 
> *Ja sorry. Hier gaat ie weer.
> 
> 
> Getrouwd, maar je vrouw wil niet op de huwelijksnacht....wat doe je?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 je eigen vrouw verkrachten?  :nerveus:

----------


## mal-mok

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *je eigen vrouw verkrachten? *


  :schrik:  


 :jammer:  

M-M

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *je eigen vrouw verkrachten? *


Waarom ook niet een fatsoenlijke vrouw hoort er toch niet van te genieten. :tik:

----------


## tangermocrogirl

jullie vragen om antwoorden maar geven zelf al allemaal van die negatief verantwoordingen,

Ik weet wel als je een echte heer bent en je vrouw niet gelijk met je het bed in wil duiken na het feest je daar wel ene begrip en respect voor kan tonen. Het kan niet alleen liggen dat ze bek en bek af is  :party:  maar ook nog eens dat ze bloednerveus is en dan is aan jou de taak om haar om haar gemak te stellen.

Me tante vertelde toen ze ging trouwen dat ze het niet durfde op haar huwelijksnacht ze stond helemaal te shacken en wat deed haar man hij trok haar neit meteen het bed mee in nee hij stelde haar op haar gemak. Het gebeurde toen ook niet die nacht maar en dag daarna en het werd voor haar en hem alsnog een onvergetelijk nacht...

Dus mannen als het die avond niet lukt en komen er nog heus wel meer nachten en ze loopt ook niet weg...

MANNEN DIT BERCIHTJE IS ZONDER NEGATIEFE BEDOELINGEN
 :boogie:

----------


## rambo

> _Geplaatst door tangermocrogirl_ 
> *jullie vragen om antwoorden maar geven zelf al allemaal van die negatief verantwoordingen,
> 
> Ik weet wel als je een echte heer bent en je vrouw niet gelijk met je het bed in wil duiken na het feest je daar wel ene begrip en respect voor kan tonen. Het kan niet alleen liggen dat ze bek en bek af is  maar ook nog eens dat ze bloednerveus is en dan is aan jou de taak om haar om haar gemak te stellen.
> 
> Me tante vertelde toen ze ging trouwen dat ze het niet durfde op haar huwelijksnacht ze stond helemaal te shacken en wat deed haar man hij trok haar neit meteen het bed mee in nee hij stelde haar op haar gemak. Het gebeurde toen ook niet die nacht maar en dag daarna en het werd voor haar en hem alsnog een onvergetelijk nacht...
> 
> Dus mannen als het die avond niet lukt en komen er nog heus wel meer nachten en ze loopt ook niet weg...
> 
> ...


_
Tja, niet alle mannen kunnen zich inhouden, denk ik. Er zitten veel bij die zich (zullen) gedragen als tijgers_  

Rambo  :rambo:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door sou_ 
> *Ja sorry. Hier gaat ie weer.
> 
> 
> Getrouwd, maar je vrouw wil niet op de huwelijksnacht....wat doe je?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er zijn genoeg andere dagen

----------


## MarocSistah

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Er zijn genoeg andere dagen*


Vooral in een goede bui.  :knipoog:

----------


## moegiezoe

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *Ik wil wel hoor*



juist!!! mag je eindelijk.. weiger je...  :wow:  wha the f***

----------


## Mist

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Waarom ook niet een fatsoenlijke vrouw hoort er toch niet van te genieten.*


Jarenlange strijd op deze aardbol voor gelijke rechten en dan deze post!!!  :zweep:  




 :knipoog:

----------


## MissShera

> _Geplaatst door rambo_ 
> *
> Tja, niet alle mannen kunnen zich inhouden, denk ik. Er zitten veel bij die zich (zullen) gedragen als tijgers  
> 
> Rambo *



Ze kunnen zich altijd nog terugtrekken in de douche, met hun beste vrienden een zeepje. Een dagje langer spelen kunnen ze nog wel aan.

----------


## bolaila

> _Geplaatst door tangermocrogirl_ 
> *jullie vragen om antwoorden maar geven zelf al allemaal van die negatief verantwoordingen,
> 
> Ik weet wel als je een echte heer bent en je vrouw niet gelijk met je het bed in wil duiken na het feest je daar wel ene begrip en respect voor kan tonen. Het kan niet alleen liggen dat ze bek en bek af is  maar ook nog eens dat ze bloednerveus is en dan is aan jou de taak om haar om haar gemak te stellen.
> 
> Me tante vertelde toen ze ging trouwen dat ze het niet durfde op haar huwelijksnacht ze stond helemaal te shacken en wat deed haar man hij trok haar neit meteen het bed mee in nee hij stelde haar op haar gemak. Het gebeurde toen ook niet die nacht maar en dag daarna en het werd voor haar en hem alsnog een onvergetelijk nacht...
> 
> Dus mannen als het die avond niet lukt en komen er nog heus wel meer nachten en ze loopt ook niet weg...
> 
> ...


  :duim:

----------


## bolaila

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *Ik wil wel hoor*



 :lol:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door MarocSistah_ 
> *Vooral in een goede bui. *


Inderdaad  :stout:

----------


## rambo

> _Geplaatst door MissShera_ 
> *Ze kunnen zich altijd nog terugtrekken in de douche, met hun beste vrienden een zeepje. Een dagje langer spelen kunnen ze nog wel aan.*


_Dat is k een mogelijkheid!......

Masha, ik heb gehoord dat het verplicht is...? Weet iemand daar iets meer van af?_ 

Rambo  :rambo:

----------


## Klaassie

Als een vrouw daadwerkelijk maagd is, dan heeft ze echt wel zin. zeker als het voor de 1e keer is  :stout:  

Daarnaast is het ook de vraag of ze zich aangetrokken voelt tot haar echtgenoot.

----------


## venus_01

> _Geplaatst door Klaassie_ 
> *Als een vrouw daadwerkelijk maagd is, dan heeft ze echt wel zin. zeker als het voor de 1e keer is  
> 
> Daarnaast is het ook de vraag of ze zich aangetrokken voelt tot haar echtgenoot.*



Tja, als ze zich niet aangetrokken voelt tot haar echtgenoot? Waarom is het haar dan echtgenoot geworden? En natuurlijk wil ieder gezonde, normaal meid wat haar echtgenoot ook wil! En ach als 1 van hun te moe of het te eng vindt er heus wel iets anders op vinden....wees creatief en op wie zou je je fantasien oplos laten lopen dan je echtgenoot.

Groet,

----------


## kalima

ooh ik vind dit echt bull****

wie zegt dat het op die nacht hoort tegebeuren. je doet het gewoon wanner je er beide zin in hebt. 
ik begrijp heel goed dat de vrouwen het dan niet wil, de feest gaat door tot 4 uur 's nachts en daarna moet je nog helemaal opgewekt zijn om het te doen. 

sorry, maar ik lust geen redbull, dus daar gaat mijn optie  :knipoog:

----------


## A.selaam

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Wil ze niet?!
> Dan is ze vast geen maagd, de slet!*


Hahahhaahhahah, ja dat was ook mijn eerste gedachte toen ik dit las.

----------


## Neetje

He taouanza

Ik vind dat je niet zo mag over oordelen dat zij een sletje is en trouwens Mischien test zij wel haar bruidegom wel op de proef hoe lang hij kan wachten en of hij wel echt om haar geeft!

Heb je daar wel eens over nagedacht!

Groetjes Neetje

PS Ik bedoel de het niet negatief over jouw mening hoor!

----------


## DHR R

Ja! vermoeidheid speelt een grote rol. Vroeg opgestaan in marokko, 3 uur vliegen en daarna nog tot middernacht feesten. Als de vrouw vermoeid is moet je haar met rust laten. 

je ziet wel of ze de volgende dag wil of niet. Heel veel vrouwen zijn bang van de eerste keer omdat ze veel pijn gaan lijden. Gewoon even geduld en dan komt het moment nog wel denk ik. gewoon een beetje romantisch doen en aaien en dan wil ze wel een keer. 

er zijn paren die er een jaar over doen, sommigen 3 maanden en anderen in de 1e dag meteen. Pas als ze helemaal niet met jouw wil doen (met gebruik van een beetje fysiek) dan moet je toch een andere gaan zoeken denk ik.  :plet:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Neetje_ 
> *He taouanza
> 
> Ik vind dat je niet zo mag over oordelen dat zij een sletje is en trouwens Mischien test zij wel haar bruidegom wel op de proef hoe lang hij kan wachten en of hij wel echt om haar geeft!
> 
> Heb je daar wel eens over nagedacht!
> 
> Groetjes Neetje
> 
> PS Ik bedoel de het niet negatief over jouw mening hoor!*



Ik geloof dat je de sarcastische opmerking niet helemaal begrijpt.

----------

